# Tom Teasers Calls



## Jody Hawk (Feb 24, 2008)

Boys, I heard alot of good sounding turkey calls this morning but I came out with a Tom Teasers glass call with a custom striker. That thing will talk turkey and Tommy is a great fellow to deal with. Really enjoyed my time talking with him at his booth today !!!!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 24, 2008)

I really enjoyed meeting Tommy too....He makes some fine sounding calls!!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 24, 2008)

I spoke with him yesterday as well.  He and his partner remembered me from the Perry turkeyrama.  They are good people!


----------



## Greg Tench (Feb 24, 2008)

Great guy and Great calls !!! I love mine too.


----------



## shawn mills (Feb 24, 2008)

Absolutely agree!!!  I met Tommy Saturday and got to talk with him a while. Also bought a few of his calls.. Super nice guy and boy can he kee kee on mouth call!


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 24, 2008)

Those calls sound like a naked hen!!


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Feb 24, 2008)

*..*

I talked with him sat.mornin.Great guy, just the kinda people I like dealin with. Igot the glass and the 3 pack of diaphrams.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 24, 2008)

Steven Farr said:


> Those calls sound like a naked hen!!



You got that right Steven !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NiteHunter (Feb 24, 2008)

*The Man*

Tommy is the Turkey Daddy!!!!!


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Feb 24, 2008)

drew (the big guy at the booth) was puttin on a clinic how to transfer from the kee kee back into the yelp on the teaser glass. you can't put a price on the real knowledge I took from there. awsome group of guys.  I got a wenge striker.......they make a great mushroom headed striker out of wenge.


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Dec 29, 2008)

You guys are making me want to get one of his calls!!!


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Dec 29, 2008)

I think I'll pick up one of his strikers and give that a try on my Bud & Betty's slate...


----------



## Steven Farr (Dec 29, 2008)

You need to go ahead and get a slate while you are at it.


----------



## TurkeyKiller (Dec 29, 2008)

Steven Farr said:


> You need to go ahead and get a slate while you are at it.



A slate and a glass.


----------



## Steven Farr (Dec 29, 2008)

TurkeyKiller said:


> A slate and a glass.



I agree


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Dec 29, 2008)

Most of my friction calls are slates... If I was to get one it would prob be the slate... I wish they had a both at the Harrisburg show in Pa. I wonder if they come far enough north to make it to the Dixie Deer Classic in NC???


----------



## TurkeyKiller (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> Most of my friction calls are slates... If I was to get one it would prob be the slate... I wish they had a both at the Harrisburg show in Pa. I wonder if they come far enough north to make it to the Dixie Deer Classic in NC???



Just talked to Tommy he said we would be at the Dixie Classic. Come by see us and the New World Record Turkey.It will be on display in our booth.


----------



## palmettoswamp (Jan 15, 2009)

Gonna try some of his mouth calls this season....anyone got any favorites?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm glad this thread was bumped back up.  You can order a call from Tommy but you would be missing out on meeting one of the most personable people you have ever met.  The big treat is meeting Tommy and he takes the time to talk to folks and help them out.


----------



## TurkeyKiller (Jan 16, 2009)

My favorites are the RED NECK HEN, TOMINATOR CUTTER and TEASER 3 REED CUTTER. You can also find Tom Teasers at the Bass Pro Shops.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have been using their calls for a number of years. Some of the best sounding calls out there. I have killed some nice 
birds with friction and mouth calls made by Tommy. He is a great guy to talk with.


----------



## typarker69 (Jan 16, 2009)

Is he going to be at the Perry show this year?


----------



## TurkeyKiller (Jan 16, 2009)

typarker69 said:


> Is he going to be at the Perry show this year?



Yes we will be there.


----------



## typarker69 (Jan 16, 2009)

TurkeyKiller said:


> Yes we will be there.




Thanks look forward to seeing you there sat. morning


----------



## fountain (Jan 16, 2009)

i have the pro series 3 pack of mouth calls for sale!!!!!!!!!  brand new never opened--$20 shipped to you


----------



## tattooed archer (Jan 18, 2009)

I would like to say thanks to Tommy ,   This past Monday I had to go out of town for work ,  Well I forgot some stuff to bring with me .  So I called my wife to meet me in morrow when she arrived she had the new call and the pro pack with her she told me Tommy said give the call's to Nate .  Now that 's pretty cool right there .  Owe by the way my wife works next door to his shop.


----------

